# Howard Slough Map??



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

When I first started hunting about 12 years ago they had a black and white map of Howard Slough with the different ponds and stuff. You could grab them and a proclamation at the sign they have out there. Does anybody know where I could find one for Howard Slough, Ogden Bay, or Harold Crane?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Just Google them - such as Ogden Bay Wildlife Management Area. Anyway, that has worked for me in the past.


----------

